# Gatormoye's Shop Herf!!!! <<PICS>>



## ilovecl-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

Well here are a few shots of Steve, T.J., and I at Steve's shop last night. I absolutely schooled them in poker. We smoked some fine cigars, and put some faces with names and had a blast. I took the last pic for T.J.s wife to see. He was spending the babies life savings there like a kid in a candy store J/K. I also put a nice pic of the White Owl selection available at the shop. I hope we get to have Bill out next time!!!!


----------



## silentjon (Apr 19, 2007)

You have got to love the Pineapple Blunts!!


----------



## g8trbone (Apr 26, 2007)

I see how it is... John is holding out one of the best pictures. PUT IT UP!!!


----------



## ilovecl-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

Hey Steve bought them!!!! LOL


----------



## g8trbone (Apr 26, 2007)

There we go... 

Sure, Steve bought them to sell in his store, but you are the one who left with them. :errrr:


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Love the picture of the White Owls.
ROFL


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

Who is the stud with the short spiky hair.......hmmm.......LOL. Looks like a good time John!!


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

RAM RODS! I NEED ME SOME RAM RODS! 

Sweet herf there fellas, looks like Steve's place is top-notch! Awesome! 

CD


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

awesome pics! What a poker table!!! I love it! And that shop looks awesome as well!!!


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Nice pix. Looks like you guys had a helluva time!


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

You have White Owls and Ramrods? Man...I'm there. 

Great pics guys, man it looks like a great place.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Looks like a lot of fun.


----------



## silentjon (Apr 19, 2007)

Ram Rods!! Those things are made in NEPA.


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

And Poker no less...crap...crap...crap...well well have to do that again. And I want in in a big way. Besides the smokes, I can use a little poker schooling.


----------



## Gatormoye (May 23, 2007)

I just can't seem to get John to stop smoking those white owls.


----------



## ilovecl-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

Gatormoye said:


> I just can't seem to get John to stop smoking those white owls.


I guess it is better than you smoking the RamRods all the time Steve!!!


----------



## BigJack (Jul 5, 2007)

Nice!!!

Where is your shop Steve?


----------



## Gatormoye (May 23, 2007)

At lunch today I smoked my first Camacho trip mad, Great cigar, John smoked his strawberry white owl. How can we get John off those things?


----------



## ilovecl-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

Ummmm, Steve that was a VSG that I slid into a White Owl tube so I get the good price!!! LOL


----------



## g8trbone (Apr 26, 2007)

John... you better watch it or those Anejos might never make it your way. He'll send them all to me (paying for them, of course!)


----------

